# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeronderzoek persoonskenmerken en gezondheidscommunicatie

## Fem2790

Beste lezer,

Momenteel ben ik bezig met een afstudeeronderzoek m.b.t. persoonskenmerken en gezondheidscommunicatie. 
Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die het leuk vinden deel te nemen aan dit onderzoek. 

De uitkomst van dit onderzoek zou kunnen bijdragen aan de verbetering van de effectiviteit van gezondheidscommunicatie, met als doel een gezonder Nederland, dat willen wij toch allemaal?! 

Invullen kan via https://vuass.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?S...nfSV7Xpe1dbkax 

Alvast bedankt! 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Femmy

----------

